# new to me cnc finally



## twr (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi picked up cnc, supermax rebel 3 not sure yet what year but inside the e box the fanuc stuff says 1999. and its in my shop finally. Along with some other stuff it came with. Needs some clean up and a check over. Some big heavy duty stuff came with it, i don't need for sale time. 2 magnet plates , 16 inch rotary table, 24x18 angle plate i need a cherry picker to lift this stuff haha


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 22, 2014)

which control do you have on there?


----------



## twr (Mar 22, 2014)

Fanuc OM, right now just playing with it and i don't know alot about it yet. Alot of cleaning needed and checking bolts.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 23, 2014)

Fanuc zero M?  do you have the books and/or are familiar?  i have a disc for Oi-Md if you may need it.


----------



## twr (Mar 24, 2014)

I am not familiar with it at all manual milling only, i have 2 fanuc manuals operators and maintence i got online and 3 manuals for the machine itself so i should be good. I need to buy a Cad/Cam software but not sure which one $$$$ wise.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 24, 2014)

make sure you copy all the parameters for your records, any MTB programming on it (9000 series), and keep new batteries in the battery backup.  Is Supermax still in business?  you should also get a copy of the machine tool builder programming (ladders) in case you ever need to dead load.


----------



## twr (Mar 25, 2014)

how would i get a copy of machine tool builder programming ladders can i get that right off the machine? Also does it use normal alkaline dry cell batteries?


----------

